
Show HN: Home Made Air Purifier - Zhenya
Note: this is not my idea, but I have used it for 2 Cal fire seasons successfully.<p>1) Acquire a box fan<p>2) Acquire a large &quot;FPR 10&quot; rated filter from home depot<p>3) Duct tape filter to the out  flow side of the box fan. Make sure the arrows on the filter point in the correct airflow direction.<p>This works dramatically well for very little dollars and can help save your lungs if air purifiers are not available or expensive.<p>Also, check air quality of live sensors on purpleair.com (no affiliation)
======
7thaccount
I bought some air purifiers a couple of months ago with the finest filters I
can buy. I've been off allergy meds for the first time since I was 5. A pretty
significant quality of life improvement I should've done decades ago.

